# Andrea Bocelli



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Adnrea Bocelli is playing at the pyramids on the 25th September sadly the cheapest seat is 117 pounds sterling.


----------



## XPATINALEX (Sep 9, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Adnrea Bocelli is playing at the pyramids on the 25th September sadly the cheapest seat is 117 pounds sterling.


I was looking at the prices for seats last night on the net Maiden..........Do you think they would allow me to take my own seat??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I cannot understand why it is this price it was the same for the Enrique when he was here. far too expensive. I wonder how many will actually buy a ticket for this venue.. I would have if it had been cheaper. London/New York prices being charged.
The Opera house in Cairo is excellent value but I believe it is subsidised so that in theory any one can can have some culture so how do they get around this.. men must wear a jacket and tie.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

XPATINALEX said:


> I was looking at the prices for seats last night on the net Maiden..........Do you think they would allow me to take my own seat??




Maybe the price includes taking the seat home after the concert


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I cannot understand why it is this price it was the same for the Enrique when he was here. far too expensive. I wonder how many will actually buy a ticket for this venue.. I would have if it had been cheaper. London/New York prices being charged.
> The Opera house in Cairo is excellent value but I believe it is subsidised so that in theory any one can can have some culture so how do they get around this.. men must wear a jacket and tie.


Wow - that's a hideous price. That's got to be higher than London prices. Do these concerts sell out?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Wow - that's a hideous price. That's got to be higher than London prices. Do these concerts sell out?




I would doubt it.

Two years ago I went to the circus on ice and seats at the front were costin 600 LE!!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Maybe the price includes taking the seat home after the concert



For that price, I'd expect to take HIM home too!!!


----------

